# Looking for feedback/advice on regency U39 gas stove



## bad_bo_ti (Jan 4, 2008)

I am looking at buy a regency ultimate 39 (u39) gas stove. It is showing 38,000 btu input.  The area it is being installed in is really open and there is about 700 sq. ft. of open space, with cathedral ceilings in one are with a ceiling fan.  My house is an energy star home, tripple pane widnows foam insulation nice and tight.  would this heat the area or do I need something bigger?  I thought about wood or pellets or corn but the wife would have to do most the work because of the hours I work. thanks,  Chris


----------



## sammypoodle (Jan 6, 2009)

I can sum this stove up in one word "absolutely awesome", ok, that was two words. I have one of these stoves above my unheated garage in our family room. It is very cold in there during the winter. My oil furnace will take several hours to heat this room very slowly. The room is about 20 x 20, so it is fairly large and open. The Regency will raise the temp 12 degrees in 30 minutes. It heats fantastic, the flame looks great. I really am extremly happy. It came with a wireless thermostat that really does a great job. I purchased it off of craigs list for 50% off of what was wanted new and it was the best investment yet. You wont be disappointed. I hhave pics if you are interested.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey, bad_bo_ti,

I am looking at buy a regency ultimate 39 (u39) gas stove. It is showing 38,000 btu input.  The area it is being installed in is really open and there is about 700 sq. ft. of open space, with cathedral ceilings in one are with a ceiling fan.  My house is an energy star home, tripple pane widnows foam insulation nice and tight.  would this heat the area or do I need something bigger?  I thought about wood or pellets or corn but the wife would have to do most the work because of the hours I work

Your area should probably need about 30 BTU per sq ft. 
Figuring in maybe another 33% for the cathedral ceiling area, that'd be about 997.5 sq ft. x 30 = 29,925 BTU (output)
The Regency U39 is (optimistically rated at) 86% efficiency so 38K X .86 = 32,680 BTU...
You should be OK trying to heat with it, but you'd be better off if you could close some doors to reduce the area...
I agree with sammypoodle, the U39 is one kick-a$$ heater - your wife will love it...
It comes standard with a blower & can be safely installed on a carpet if you add the plate in the bottom...
It's a tad to contemporary for some tastes, but that 's pretty much the Regency look...
Good luck with your install!


----------

